# ICOM Purchasing Advice Needed



## RamboOne (Apr 16, 2017)

:dunno: I have my laptop set up with 2017.3 Latest ICOM Software ISTA-D 4.02.14 ISTA-P 3.60.06. I bought a preinstalled HD and now shopping for ICOM cable setup. 
Im new here maybe someone can give me some practical advice in which cable set to buy. Should I get ICOM A2 or A3 or the NEXT latest ICOM setup? Is anyone familiar with my versions and what hardware it supports? I've used ISTA and ISTA/P in the past on the job but its been a few years. Im getting set up so I can do diagnostics and an occasional software update on cars in need of updating. Any help here is much appreciated! Thank You in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RamboOne said:


> :dunno: I have my laptop set up with 2017.3 Latest ICOM Software ISTA-D 4.02.14 ISTA-P 3.60.06. I bought a preinstalled HD and now shopping for ICOM cable setup.
> Im new here maybe someone can give me some practical advice in which cable set to buy. Should I get ICOM A2 or A3 or the NEXT latest ICOM setup? Is anyone familiar with my versions and what hardware it supports? I've used ISTA and ISTA/P in the past on the job but its been a few years. Im getting set up so I can do diagnostics and an occasional software update on cars in need of updating. Any help here is much appreciated! Thank You in advance! :thumbup:


There are A1 & A2, but not A3.

There are good and bad clones. The bad ones either do not work or only do for a short period as well as do not always support OEM firmware. There are also some advertised as ICOM Next, but are really A1 or A2's in Next cases.

Next units can be purchased directly from dealerships.

If you check ISTA+/ISTA-P release notes, there are some E-series workarounds suggesting use of an A2. Otherwise, you are more future proofing.


----------



## RamboOne (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you for your advice. I didnt know about the fake NEXT units and it makes sense that there isnt an A3 as they look the same as the A2 unit. Im going to get the A2 setup and Im not happy with my Hard Drive I purchased because I installed all my laptop drivers and that is all good in the device manager. But Im having an issue with high CPU consumption at system idle. Its running at 60% at idle with no programs running. Ive already disabled a bunch of processes and at best I can get it down to 30%. Im looking for a recent version of D and P so I can do an install myself on a fresh and clean win7 . Thanks again for the help.


----------



## RamboOne (Apr 16, 2017)

I purchased a setup on eBay that came with the hard drive that was advertised as an A3. I know its just an A2 with the latest firmware 1.40 I just got done installing it and it looks good and is no hogging 60% CPU like a hard drive I bought from a private party. I do have a question. Can I clone this drive so I can have a backup without damaging the software? I read some specs somewhere that said anti cloning data delete etc but it wasn't from this seller. Has anyone heard of this before?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RamboOne said:


> I purchased a setup on eBay that came with the hard drive that was advertised as an A3. I know its just an A2 with the latest firmware 1.40 I just got done installing it and it looks good and is no hogging 60% CPU like a hard drive I bought from a private party. I do have a question. Can I clone this drive so I can have a backup without damaging the software? I read some specs somewhere that said anti cloning data delete etc but it wasn't from this seller. Has anyone heard of this before?


ICOM-FW 03-15-00
BMW ISPI ICOM-Next-FW 03-15-00

EDIT: Depending on how program is setup, you may or may not be able to clone drive, unless you know how to change hardware ID's. Standalone products can be extracted & run from any drive. Licensed products are linked to specific hardware.


----------



## Kevin777 (Dec 26, 2014)

*icom purchasing advice*

This post entitled "How to choose best BMW ICOM, ICOM A2 and ICOM A3 Rheingold ISTA-D ISTA-P" is very informative, including 
their similarities and differences in hardware, PCB etc, finally is the using tips.
I am sure, after you reading this post, you have clear answer.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Kevin777 said:


> This post entitled "How to choose best BMW ICOM, ICOM A2 and ICOM A3 Rheingold ISTA-D ISTA-P" is very informative, including
> their similarities and differences in hardware, PCB etc, finally is the using tips.
> I am sure, after you reading this post, you have clear answer.


Except there is no A3.

Latest firmware is BMW_ISPI_ICOM-FW_3.15.00 & BMW_ISPI_ICOM-Next-FW_3.15.00. If device does not support, then not genuine product.


----------



## Kevin777 (Dec 26, 2014)

*Have one ICOM for 3 years*



Almaretto said:


> Except there is no A3.
> 
> Latest firmware is BMW_ISPI_ICOM-FW_3.15.00 & BMW_ISPI_ICOM-Next-FW_3.15.00. If device does not support, then not genuine product.


Have one for 3 years, works fine but actually not genuine.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Kevin777 said:


> Have one for 3 years, works fine but actually not genuine.


Not all clones are bad, but that is a risk one takes if buying one.


----------



## Procarchy (Jul 14, 2017)

Does anyone know if I am to get a clone, can I use it with the ISTA/D from the forums? Or must I buy the HD from those clone makers?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Procarchy said:


> Does anyone know if I am to get a clone, can I use it with the ISTA/D from the forums? Or must I buy the HD from those clone makers?


Clones, assuming it is a good one, will work with standalone.


----------



## Procarchy (Jul 14, 2017)

Almaretto,

Thanks for your reply.

Wonder if I would be better luck with ebay / amazon sellers or the online shops? Any good suggestions on that?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Procarchy said:


> Almaretto,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Wonder if I would be better luck with ebay / amazon sellers or the online shops? Any good suggestions on that?


dealership is only place I would order.


----------



## M5f10_ (Dec 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> dealership is only place I would order.


So order from dealership does not need any licens to work with programs that we need? it is licens-free I mean?

I am about to buy one soon, I found for about 630ish euros Icom next. And that is not a clone, it is original


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

M5f10_ said:


> So order from dealership does not need any licens to work with programs that we need? it is licens-free I mean?
> 
> I am about to buy one soon, I found for about 630ish euros Icom next. And that is not a clone, it is original


Software requires license, but that is provided in standalone version.


----------



## M5f10_ (Dec 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> Software requires license, but that is provided in standalone version.


Copy that, I mean, I have all programs already, so if I buy from the stealer the Icom next, that will work with programs I have downloaded from this site?

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## impac4000 (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes it will


----------



## M5f10_ (Dec 17, 2018)

impac4000 said:


> Yes it will


Thanks 

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------

